

QuakeCon 2012 - John Carmack Keynote - ivank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt-iVFxgFWk

======
queensnake
He mentions around 0:36 how he picks things to review in the check-ins - it
sure would be nice to see a "John Carmack's Style Guide".

